# Saliva stains on white smooth coat chihuahua



## sugerice (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi all - first post!

Does anyone have any tips of how to get rid of saliva stains?

I've done a bit of research and I'm assuming that is what the reddish brown stains are on my white smooth coat chihuahua's legs and paws as he is constantly licking at them.

Has anyone else found a way to get rid of these stains or products I could try?

Thanks so much in advance for any advice


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You might want to find out what is causing the licking. Allergies, boredom and/or nervousness/anxiety could be the cause. In the meantime, try putting some Apple Cider Vinegar (I get the unfiltered w/the mother in it, sold at health food stores) in the drinking water. It changes the ph, and should help some. Works for tear stains.


----------

